# Tomorrow is going to fucking suck



## garcia3441 (Jun 21, 2006)

I get to have an _inguinal orchiectomy_.

http://tcrc.acor.org/orch.html


----------



## Shannon (Jun 21, 2006)

I can only assume that an "inguinal orchiectomy" has something to do with a scalpel getting waaaay too close to your nutsuck. In which case, yeah...that's bad.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 21, 2006)

Actually they're going to 'remove' the right one.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 21, 2006)

Clicked the link, saw the words "testicular tumor" and immediately got a stomach ache.
Hope all goes well. 

We're getting a high pecentage of "one ballers" here.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 21, 2006)

Oww man, that sucks. I hate being cut & surgery and that would seriously blow the big one.

Hope you get over it pretty quickly.


----------



## Dormant (Jun 21, 2006)

Good luck man that's some hard shit to go through. I hope it all goes successfully. It sucks that you have to do it but every one of us would do the same if it meant diminishing your chances of getting cancer. The good thing is it looks like if you can get past the mental issues life goes back to normal fairly quickly. Again, good luck man.


----------



## Leon (Jun 21, 2006)

[cringe]
good luck man!
[/cringe]


Donnie said:


> We're getting a high pecentage of "one ballers" here.


that'd be one hell of a club.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 21, 2006)

Man, sorry to hear that, I hope it goes well for you too.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 21, 2006)

Get well soon! 
Can't say I can relate, I think I would pass out from fear myself. 

Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 21, 2006)

Damn, the link wasn't there when I posted originally. I just pulled a random comment out of my ass. Insert foot in mouth. Now I feel like an asshole for my above comment. Sorry, man.  

I do hope all goes well though. Keep us updated.
I hope all


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Yikes! Even with one, you got more balls than me going through with that, dude!

Here's to your health, bro. Get well, and stay strong.


----------



## noodles (Jun 22, 2006)

Damn, that sucks dude. I'm pulling for you, man. I've heard the surgery is pretty routine. 

And if I can say this without everyone joking about it, I would check with your doctor about the new prosthetic testicles. They might even put it in during the same operation. Psychologically, you're going to be wanting to feel a pair down there.


----------



## Leon (Jun 22, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Even with one, you got more balls than me going through with that, dude!


nicely put!
+


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 22, 2006)

My Brother had that operation 30+ years ago, and had two kids afterwards, and no further problems(knock on wood!) Know that your seven string bro's are pulling for you!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Leon said:


> nicely put!
> +


Why thank you, good Sir. 

Dave - a prosthetic nut? Whoda thunk it?


----------



## Regor (Jun 22, 2006)

If anyone can relate man... trust me, it's me. (For the record, I had testicular cancer last year. Lost one, and did 4 months of chemo)

It's going to suck at first obviously, but you'll end up being fine afterwards. Good luck man, and I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.




noodles said:


> And if I can say this without everyone joking about it, I would check with your doctor about the new prosthetic testicles. They might even put it in during the same operation.



Actually, they won't because they don't want to run into complications (i.e. body rejects it or something like that... they want the body to heal first)



noodles said:


> Psychologically, you're going to be wanting to feel a pair down there.



My pants fit better... I'm not complaining 



Leon said:


> Donnie said:
> 
> 
> > We're getting a high pecentage of "one ballers" here.
> ...



So far it's jakeskylyr, myself, and soon to be garcia3441. I wouldn't call that a high percentange


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 22, 2006)

I was supposed to have this done on June 8th, but I postponed it.


----------



## Regor (Jun 22, 2006)

I forgot to ask the obvious... but is this cancer related? Or other reason?


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 22, 2006)

Regor said:


> I forgot to ask the obvious... but is this cancer related? Or other reason?



I have a tumor.


----------



## Regor (Jun 22, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that bro. I know exactly how you feel.

Have you been scanned elsewhere? Do you know how far along the tumor is? Mine was malignant, but I didn't know it until after the surgery. I had a CT-scan the same week I had surgery, and they found 7 tumors in my lungs.

Good luck man. The only thing I can say to help is that testicular cancer has one of the highest rates of curability. They told me 80-90% chance of remission when I started my whole ordeal. And I'm sitting pretty right now.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 22, 2006)

I had a CT scan on the 7th, and they found lessions on my lungs and some of the blood vessels.


----------



## Oguz286 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey man, sorry to hear that bro. I'll be praying for you (i will!) and hope you'll get better soon!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 22, 2006)

That's nasty bro, I hope it works out ok for you.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jun 22, 2006)

Keep a postitive outlook. It sounds like this is a routine enough surgery that there really shouldn't be any complications. And hell, if it prevents more serious life threatening health issues, then that's what's most important. As TDW said, you've got some serious balls going through this and we're all rooting for you and hoping for the best. 

Best of luck.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 22, 2006)

Erp. Not good, but you've got Roger as a shining example of how well it can go. Best of luck...

[action=eaeolian]wonders if "Roger" and "shining example" have ever been used in the same sentence before...[/action]


----------



## Regor (Jun 22, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> [action=eaeolian]wonders if "Roger" and "shining example" have ever been used in the same sentence before...[/action]


----------



## Drew (Jun 22, 2006)

Jesus man, my thoughts are with you. Know that you've got a support group here pulling for your full recovery.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 22, 2006)

I know this is wrong, but with all this talk of testicles and people saying "we're pulling for you" I'm just getting some *really* nasty images.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 22, 2006)

I got to the hospital and was told that they were going to do a different procedure. They did this one instead:
http://www.webmd.com/hw/cancer/zr1029.asp


Now I'm going to bed. Later!!


----------



## Regor (Jun 22, 2006)

Good to see you posting man. 

Not to sound like a dumbass, but what's the difference between the link you originally posted, versus this one? I don't see a difference in the procedure.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 22, 2006)

Regor said:


> Good to see you posting man.
> 
> Not to sound like a dumbass, but what's the difference between the link you originally posted, versus this one? I don't see a difference in the procedure.



I think it has to do with the cut. The first one follows the bikini line; the second one is at an angle.


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 22, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> I think it has to do with the cut. The first one follows the *bikini line*; the second one is at an angle.



Uh.... bikini line?  

Glad to see you're still among the living. Hope everything went well.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 23, 2006)

Take care of yourself man, Our Paryers (for those of us who do) and thoughts are with you. Get well. You can beat this.


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 25, 2006)

Damn bro Good luck with everything tomorrow


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 28, 2006)

Tomorrow; (06/29/2006), I find out what happens next.


----------



## Drew (Jun 28, 2006)

Good luke, mate!


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 28, 2006)

Drew said:


> Good luke, mate!



Thanks, Drew and everyone else for your support.



cadenhead said:


> Uh.... bikini line?



That's what the online brochure said.


----------



## Regor (Jun 28, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> Tomorrow; (06/29/2006), I find out what happens next.



My regime was:
Cisplatin - 1x day for 5 days every 3 weeks for 4 months
Etoposide - 1x day for 5 days every 3 weeks for 4 months
Bleomycin - 1x week every week for 4 months

If you get any of these treatments, let me know. I might be able to spare you some discomfort (If you ge bleomycin... don't eat. You prolly won't keep anything down anyways)


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 28, 2006)

Fingers crossed it goes ok.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, it's cancer. I get to go see an Oncologist on July 20th.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 29, 2006)

Damn. We'll keep pulling for you...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 30, 2006)

I hope they've caught it early dude. Roger's already been through it, so I'm sure he'll have lots of advice. Plus, he's still here so the outlooks positive.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 30, 2006)

We're pulling for you, dude. Stay strong, and take care of yourself.


----------



## Regor (Jun 30, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I hope they've caught it early dude. Roger's already been through it, so I'm sure he'll have lots of advice. Plus, he's still here so the outlooks positive.



They told me that this type of cancer is one of the most curable forms. 80-90% chance of remission with treatment. And not to belittle his condition in any way, but from what he's said... he may (hopefully) have a less progressed form than I had (7 tumors in my lungs). So hopefully he won't have to go thru as rough/long of treatment as I did.

garcia, if you don't have children yet, and you plan on it later... go make a 'donation at the bank' if you know what I mean. Chemo can have the possibility of making you sterile.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 30, 2006)

Cancer is gay. Best of luck to all of you who have been affected. My Dad has lung cancer, it's most non-triumphant.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 30, 2006)

Best of luck to you...basically the same sentiments of everyone at this site I know but thats how many people you've got for support so thats something to remember during your hard times.

Even if we are internet beings as such you know that we're still here for you and in the grand scheme of things friends are what matter and having people to lean on, talk to etc...

Take it easy and keep it real home boy!


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 30, 2006)

Get well and givem' hell!


----------



## blindvomit (Jul 2, 2006)

Garcia, if you don't mind me asking what part of Arkansas do you hail from?


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 2, 2006)

blindvomit said:


> Garcia, if you don't mind me asking what part of Arkansas do you hail from?



Little Rock


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 20, 2006)

7/21/2006 They're running a CT scan and placing my MediPort. Also need to have the doctor tell me how to go about opening a 'savings account' for a possible future kid.

7/24/2006- Starts 5 straight days of Chemo.


----------



## Jason (Jul 20, 2006)

Good luck dude. My uncle has cancer right now it really sucks..


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 20, 2006)

Regor said:


> My regime was:
> Cisplatin - 1x day for 5 days every 3 weeks for 4 months
> Etoposide - 1x day for 5 days every 3 weeks for 4 months
> Bleomycin - 1x week every week for 4 months
> ...



I get the Cisplatin and the Etoposide, and the scheduling is the same.


----------



## Regor (Jul 20, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> I get the Cisplatin and the Etoposide, and the scheduling is the same.



Good luck man. Best wishes & prayers.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 21, 2006)

Good luck again dude!


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 21, 2006)

They implanted the mediport today, it took 2 trys to get placed correctly. In another thread Regor described it, but here's a link so you can see what he went and I'm going through.

http://www.markfuscomd.com/port.htm


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 21, 2006)

That sucks. 

Anyway funny story, 

A buddy of mines cousin was only born with 1 nut. And when he was 13 he my friend said that he got kicked in the nuts playing football and his cousin said "Nuts? what you have more than 1?" The whole room bust out laughing! I couldnt believe he didnt know 99.9999999% of males have 2 nuts.


----------

